# 2011 Subaru WRX Hatch Build



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

We all know the Subaru audio systems are terrible, so this was the perfect excuse to strip everything down and start from scratch.

Components:

Headunit: Pioneer AVIC-X930BT
Sat Radio: Pioneer XM Receiver
Front Stage: Hertz HSK 165XL
Rear Stage: Stock
Amplifier: DLS RA30 (70x2 and 265x1 at 4 ohm) - Will soon be replaced with the Hertz HDP 4 which will push 150x2 and 500x1 at 4 ohm)
Subwoofer: Dayton Audio Reference RSS265HF-4 10"
Subwoofer Box: Audio Integrations 10" in Black

I wanted to keep a stock look and function of the car while really stepping it up to a SQ system at the same time. Ryan at SladeAudio.com did an incredible job of fiberglassing the pillars for the tweeters to move the front stage forward. 

The interior with the AVIC-X930BT










The stock bluetooth mic is handled through a harness and there was no way to remove it and securely mount the Pioneer mic without it rattling. I found a hole in the light section that I was able to wedge the Pioneer mic into and it works perfectly.










Prior to the install...I went ahead and applied Dynamat to all four doors to get rid of most of the Subaru rattling issue. The front doors are a PITA. I ended up having to cut strips and apply as the cross bars and design of the doors didn't allow for big pieces at once. When you shut the doors now, they sound so much better than the flimsy sound you get stock. 










Between the headunit install and the Dynamat, it was actually surprising how much better the stock speakers sounded. When you take out the stock headunit, you can tell what a piece of crap it really is. It doesn't weigh anything at all...almost as if it is hollow inside.

Tweeter fabrication in pillar start










Hertz Tweeter in pillar



















The HSK 165XL 6.5" drivers were installed in the stock door location. Ryan fabbed some 3/4" spacers to get the speakers to actually fit in the door due to the increased depth.










Dayton Reference 10 (still needs a grill...the Audio Integrations one is just three bars that do next to nothing for protection)










So far I am really happy with the setup. Everything could use more power and up until this point, there wasn't an amp that could fit under the seat that could get the job done. The Hertz will double the power output and still stay hidden...so it will be interesting to see how everything sounds with the increased output in a couple of weeks.

Future plans: Add the new amp and find some way to seal the front doors. 

Thanks to Ryan at Slade Audio for the install and sourcing the parts.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Oh yeah...and here is the car.




























Before the windows were tinted.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.Did u have to cut any of rubber cargo mat for the enclosure to fit?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Nice work.Did u have to cut any of rubber cargo mat for the enclosure to fit?


I did. Traced it out and then cut.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

rsutton1223 said:


> I did. Traced it out and then cut.


kool,btw nice ride.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks good. Would you happen to know the volume of that enclosure? It stuffed at all?

Saw your other thread about trying to lock down a reasonably priced 10'' and I'm in the same boat trying to occupy my spare tire well. I am hoping to find a Peerless XXLS in a 8 ohm variation to try but sourcing them has become difficult. Have been considering the Dayton instead, along with a JL W3v3 and SSA DCON. 


Your buddy Rex's son by the way. I'd like a chance to hear the Dayton sometime if ya don't mind.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

I've heard about Ryan from several others, are you local to him?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

aV8ter said:


> Looks good. Would you happen to know the volume of that enclosure? It stuffed at all?
> 
> Saw your other thread about trying to lock down a reasonably priced 10'' and I'm in the same boat trying to occupy my spare tire well. I am hoping to find a Peerless XXLS in a 8 ohm variation to try but sourcing them has become difficult. Have been considering the Dayton instead, along with a JL W3v3 and SSA DCON.
> 
> ...


.65 cubic feet and stuffed. Sounds great...just let me know when you want to hear it.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

RedMed427 said:


> I've heard about Ryan from several others, are you local to him?


I am actually. I met him through some Subaru friends (he used to own a STI).


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice install! There have been a few other 2010 and 2011 WRX installs on here recently. With your BT mic, what does it look like with the cover back on? Does it make use of the slits there for the OEM mic or what? And how is your call quality with it mounted there? I have mine on the steering column and want to try somewhere else.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> Nice install! There have been a few other 2010 and 2011 WRX installs on here recently. With your BT mic, what does it look like with the cover back on? Does it make use of the slits there for the OEM mic or what? And how is your call quality with it mounted there? I have mine on the steering column and want to try somewhere else.


You can't even tell it is there with the cover back on. I didn't modify the light cover at all as I wanted to try it out on phone calls before trying to vent it. Everyone I have talked to on the phone can hear me loud and clear (actually better than the stock one), so I left it.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I might have to try and get one of those light covers. How has the low end (20-40 Hz) and general output been with that Dayton sub sealed? I know they are awesome ported (I have a 12 in my home setup ported), but some guys complained about lack of low end and general output in a sealed config w/o serious power. Just wondering your opinion cause I really like those subs.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> Well I might have to try and get one of those light covers. How has the low end (20-40 Hz) and general output been with that Dayton sub sealed? I know they are awesome ported (I have a 12 in my home setup ported), but some guys complained about lack of low end and general output in a sealed config w/o serious power. Just wondering your opinion cause I really like those subs.


As it sits right now, the low end of the frequency range it not as well supported as I would like. That will probably change significantly with the power increase that is planned to come in the next week or two. Right now, the Dayton is only getting 265w.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Gotcha. Post some thoughts once you get the extra power to it.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

Did you seal the doors?


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Why the Hertz amp and not a JL HD900/5....same price and more power


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I'm in LOVE with this picture...










Nice install!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

RedMed427 said:


> Did you seal the doors?


I Dynamat'ed the entire door panel. So it is kind of sealed as the holes are covered up. That is about all I can do for now other than drilling in steel.



trojan fan said:


> Why the Hertz amp and not a JL HD900/5....same price and more power


Not the same size...




derickveliz said:


> I'm in LOVE with this picture...


Thanks! Here is one of my latest ones.


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

very clean....nicely done...what kind of wrap did you use on the pillars?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Subscribing! Ryan definitely did a great job on those pillars! 

The call quality on the stock bluetooth is terrible. Really about my only beef with the stock headunit so far. Only reason I'd change to an aftermarket is if it were significantly better. Maybe I need to call you sometime and hear for myself, haha!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

saMxp said:


> Subscribing! Ryan definitely did a great job on those pillars!
> 
> The call quality on the stock bluetooth is terrible. Really about my only beef with the stock headunit so far. Only reason I'd change to an aftermarket is if it were significantly better. Maybe I need to call you sometime and hear for myself, haha!


The stock headunit is terrible. The power output is ridiculously low. The couple of days I was running the aftermarket headunit with the stock speakers was much better than stock.

Let me know if you want to hear it! The new amp should be here beginning of August.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

saMxp said:


> Subscribing! Ryan definitely did a great job on those pillars!
> 
> The call quality on the stock bluetooth is terrible. Really about my only beef with the stock headunit so far. Only reason I'd change to an aftermarket is if it were significantly better. Maybe I need to call you sometime and hear for myself, haha!


BTW...here is the entire build of the car so far.

NASIOC Build Thread


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice work!

I can confirm the bluetooth is 100x better with a nice, aftermarket setup. My Kenwood HU with mic mounted on the steering column is super clear. No more complaints from people on the other end.
I think a big part of that is the super cheez mic that Subaru uses.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats a sharp car!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

blackknight87 said:


> Thats a sharp car!


Thanks! I have been enjoying the hell out of it. The audio is just the tip of the iceberg for the plans on this car. 

Wednesday on The Dragon in TN/NC.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sweeet ride....


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> The stock headunit is terrible. The power output is ridiculously low. The couple of days I was running the aftermarket headunit with the stock speakers was much better than stock.
> 
> Let me know if you want to hear it! The new amp should be here beginning of August.


Yeah the stock audio was one of the worst I'd heard since the 1990's! It does seem to have just about enough power to serve as a set of RCA inputs, though, haha.

Definitely going to want to try out that Bluetooth setup sometime! Loading up the kayaks and hitting the beach in just a few hours!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I highly recommend getting an opensource tune from Torqued Performance (also need a Tactrix cable). I have their stage 1 right now and its soo much smoother/better than stock. Are you on 3Gwrx.com?


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> I highly recommend getting an opensource tune from Torqued Performance (also need a Tactrix cable). I have their stage 1 right now and its soo much smoother/better than stock. Are you on 3Gwrx.com?


I am  And I have Eric's TP stg 1 as well on my '11. Absolutely love it!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> I highly recommend getting an opensource tune from Torqued Performance (also need a Tactrix cable). I have their stage 1 right now and its soo much smoother/better than stock. Are you on 3Gwrx.com?


I'm on Stage 2...


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> I Dynamat'ed the entire door panel. So it is kind of sealed as the holes are covered up. That is about all I can do for now other than drilling in steel.


Same here, except i put a layer of hvac tape first, then dynamat over it. I'm surprised how effective the dynamat was since its "mainstream" and most mainstream stuff sucks lol.

Mid bass is defintely kickin now! 

Car whoring time


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

RedMed427 said:


> Same here, except i put a layer of hvac tape first, then dynamat over it. I'm surprised how effective the dynamat was since its "mainstream" and most mainstream stuff sucks lol.
> 
> Mid bass is defintely kickin now!
> 
> Car whoring time


Nice red! A friend of mine that has a red STI and I were talking yesterday about how you don't see many red WRX's and STI's.

Great idea on the HVAC metal tape BTW. I still had to finish up the passenger side door and I did that for the remainder. It made the process easier for sure.

Now it is time to go through the second stage of the process...looking to go fully active! 

Oh yeah...and more car whoring. Me at The Dragon.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

So jealous! I live in miami where its nothing but a grid system of roads 
Love me some Subaru's! Besides the fact that red is my favorite color, i knew that red was rare! I had to wait 4 months for my wrx to be delivered!! But im the only red wrx/sti in soflo besides an 08 sti that was coincidentally there when i picked mine up. 

Looking to go active next as well. Cant decide whether or not i want to ditch the factory hu or not. Not many double dins give me the processing i want/need and im NOT sticking a single din in there. Id have to use a processor regardless :mean: What a dilemma


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

RedMed427 said:


> Looking to go active next as well. Cant decide whether or not i want to ditch the factory hu or not. Not many double dins give me the processing i want/need and im NOT sticking a single din in there. Id have to use a processor regardless :mean: What a dilemma


I picked a head unit that had the UX and look inside the car I wanted. I knew eventually I would be using external processing for the active side anyway. 

We do have great roads in north Georgia, Tennessee and North Carolina...


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

RedMed427 said:


> So jealous! I live in miami where its nothing but a grid system of roads
> Love me some Subaru's! Besides the fact that red is my favorite color, i knew that red was rare! I had to wait 4 months for my wrx to be delivered!! But im the only red wrx/sti in soflo besides an 08 sti that was coincidentally there when i picked mine up.
> 
> Looking to go active next as well. Cant decide whether or not i want to ditch the factory hu or not. Not many double dins give me the processing i want/need and im NOT sticking a single din in there. Id have to use a processor regardless :mean: What a dilemma


Definitely ditch the stock HU. It's probably the weakest link in the system. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Added a JDM part to clean up the install.










And some wheels...


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Love it! Linkage for the JDM Radio Bezel?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

saMxp said:


> Love it! Linkage for the JDM Radio Bezel?


JDM Japanese Auto Parts specialists | japanparts.com


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

JDM Bezel is necessary. I had a metra kit before and ditched it. Wheels are dope! Rota? Springs/coils?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> JDM Bezel is necessary. I had a metra kit before and ditched it. Wheels are dope! Rota? Springs/coils?


XXR 527's. 18x8.75 +35 wrapped in Hankook V12 255/35's. No suspension modification other than the sways which obviously don't effect ride height.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Sweet! Some of those XXR wheels look really nice and are priced nicely. I need a stage 2 before any other non-audio car mods.  Post a pic from the side if you have one handy. And one straight on or from an angle that shows how flush they are with the fender.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Love that car!! Well done!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

New amp came in yesterday thanks to Ryan at SladeAudio.com and I had the chance to install it this morning.

The Hertz HDP 4 is running 150x2 at 4ohm to the front stage and 460x1 bridged at 4ohm to the sub. This is up from 70x2 and 265x1 that the DLS RA30 was putting out on a much smaller footprint thanks to the class D.

Hertz on the DLS as a size comparison










The DLS RA30 before removal under the driver's seat.










The Hertz HDP 4 installed










Glowing...


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Sweet! That thing has a tiny footprint.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

saMxp said:


> Sweet! That thing has a tiny footprint.


It really is crazy how much smaller it is. I am going to end up using another one when I go to active just because it allows me to keep the function of the car in tact. 

So far...the increased power and sound of the amp is really good. I still have some tweaking to do...but happy so far.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I like my amps under the front seats too. I might get a second 5 channel for under the other seat for more power!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> I like my amps under the front seats too. I might get a second 5 channel for under the other seat for more power!


I'm thinking about going with the mono under the passenger seat with a processor once I pull the trigger on active. The small footprint helps out a lot with keeping the car functional.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

rsutton1223 said:


> I'm thinking about going with the mono under the passenger seat with a processor once I pull the trigger on active. The small footprint helps out a lot with keeping the car functional.


That amp looks real nice. Surprised it puts out that much power too. 

What processor are you thinking about running? Does the amp not have crossovers capable of crossing the mid/tweet?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

aV8ter said:


> That amp looks real nice. Surprised it puts out that much power too.
> 
> What processor are you thinking about running? Does the amp not have crossovers capable of crossing the mid/tweet?


Haven't quite narrowed down my processor choice although it will probably be out of the Audison lineup. 

The amp gives you your typical high and low crossover points. The A channel does have a x10 switch.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Well things have changed a bit...with the car and the audio. Not only is it pushing 392whp/387tq now...but the front stage is a 3 way active setup with a full custom interior by the guys at JPM Coachworks.

I added a JBL MS-8 and 3" bamboo Tang Band 3" drivers to the custom A pillars all wrapped in Alcantara to match the rest of the interior and custom done Sparco Milano seats.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh wow, that looks gorgeous! I've got to start stashing away some money to send off to JPM. They do some fine work!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa... Now THAT is gorgeous!


----------



## Juice+ (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice build, love the car


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So...the car got wrecked. 3 DAYS after I had a new built motor put in, a guy decided to run a red light and slam into the passenger side of my car. The only good news is I get to redo the front stage on insurance since he creamed my Hertz 165XL 6.5" mid. This is what I have planned as a replacement 3 way front stage that will actually cost about the same or less than his insurance is covering on the Hertz setup.










Pictures of the damage. The car is actually going to come out of the shop looking completely different as I am having more work done while it is in there.










I wrote on the car and went to a car show before it went into the shop.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sad to hear about the boo boo, but man it looks like it's going to be a killer rebuild!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

chithead said:


> Sad to hear about the boo boo, but man it looks like it's going to be a killer rebuild!


It is an unfortunate situation I am trying to make positive. The audio is only one part of the equation. The car is going to get a new front lip, side skirts, wing, paint amongst some other things while it is in the shop. Some of it I am having to pay for as it is outside of the insurance repairs, but it will be cheaper to do it now instead of later.

The entire car is getting painted Allanite Grey from AMG with Lamborghini matte coat. It is going to be insane once it gets done.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Sub'd, count me in on this sickness!!


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in for updates


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Car is sanded down and will start getting sprayed this week. I am ordering the new drivers on Monday as well so everything can go in as soon as I have it back. 










The car is getting painted Magno Allanite Grey from AMG. These are the best pictures I could find of an example.



















On top of the speaker setup and paint...there are a couple of other additions happening.


Blacktop Aero Rear Wing (w/carbon deck)
Blacktop Aero Carbon Lip
Blacktop Aero Carbon Side Skirts
Sparco Seats finished up by JPM Coachworks (drivers side needed harness passthroughs and the passenger side will be finished)
Sparco Black 3" 4 Point Harnesses
DBA 4000 Slotted Front Rotors
StopTech SS Brake Lines
Powdercoated front Brembo Calipers (silver)
Grimmspeed Black Turbo Shield
Motul Brake Fluid
Lamin-X Blue Headlight Protection


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The new midbass drivers (Peerless SLS) and tweeters (LPG 26NA) came in today. HFS they are huge!!! I am going to have to beef up my door and surrounding area rattle protection for these babies. My doors are already sealed and lined with Dynamat...but that isn't going to be enough with this excursion. I am going to have to break out the duct seal and go to town on the car. The new midrange 4" drivers will be here on Saturday.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good gravy!

Those need a sticker that say, "Got Magnet?"


----------



## zhp43867 (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice! I've had my eye on a WRX for a while. Could you PM me a ballpark price on your gorgeous interior work?


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Those peerless drivers are huge! Wow. What is the model number of those?

EDIT:

830946? The 6.5" version? 

Nice!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

chithead said:


> Good gravy!
> 
> Those need a sticker that say, "Got Magnet?"


And got weight? Hopefully my doors don't fall off.



zhp43867 said:


> Very nice! I've had my eye on a WRX for a while. Could you PM me a ballpark price on your gorgeous interior work?


I love this car. PM sent.



sweefu said:


> Those peerless drivers are huge! Wow. What is the model number of those?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


That's the one. They are huge.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Those midbass are intense!! Awesome system, and sick interior! I'm dying to get some JCCoachworks love on my dash, and that steering wheel...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The Scanspeak Discovery 10F 4" drivers just came in. The new front stage is set. Trying out the RF 3.sixty.3 as well. It will be here on Wednesday.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I look forward to your review of the 3sixty.3


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

rsutton1223 said:


> Trying out the RF 3.sixty.3 as well.]


Nice. I was wondering how you were going to run 3-way active with the MS-8.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

aV8ter said:


> Nice. I was wondering how you were going to run 3-way active with the MS-8.


I'm running 3 way active with the MS-8 now. Hertz 165xl components with 3.5" Tang Band Bamboo drivers. The MS-8 has no issues running 3 way active. I just want more room to tweak.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

3-way active front stage = yum!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> The Scanspeak Discovery 10F 4" drivers just came in.


great choice.

digging this build thread. spotted that you're in Georgia. I don't know if you saw it or not, but there's a get together in ATL March 16th. If you can, you should try to make it out. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-atlanta-meet-spring-2013-sat-march-16-a.html


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Another visit from UPS today.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Mmmm... brushed black finish. So sekzy.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Ok...it's time to stop shooting the breeze and start shooting paint. Here are some progress pictures to get things rolling.

The color...Designo Magno Alanite Grey from AMG. It is a matte pearl silver that you might have seen in a lot of their press pictures lately. In person, it is absolutely INSANE. It is a matte finish that has a ton of pearl and course flake in it which makes it really deep looking. I only hope I can really capture how incredible it looks in person through a lens.

Classic Livery of Atlanta (also known as WagenWerks) is doing the collision repair and paint. They do a lot of really high end/high profile cars locally but are an incredible, down to earth shop. They are awesome to work with and hit the track on the weekends. I really couldn't ask for any better locally.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning. Will it be completely mono, with no stripes, stickers, anything of that nature?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

chithead said:


> Stunning. Absolutely stunning. Will it be completely mono, with no stripes, stickers, anything of that nature?


The only graphics on the car will be the windshield banner that is already on it. When the new lip, side skirts and wing come in...there will be gloss carbon accents.

Yesterday before masking started. It really is amazing how thin the paint is on Subaru's. No wonder it flakes off if you even look at it wrong.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Some more updates. Here are the progress pictures of the hatch and roof getting painted in the Designo Magno Alanite Grey.

Car rolling into the booth.










Prepped and ready for paint










Getting sprayed










Hatch with the Alanite Grey


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

:snacks:


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous, stunning, and magnificent. All mixed in a cup and shot on your car. I can really see the pearl in the bumper pic. This is going to be one sexy hatch!!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Here are some more updates.

The car in in the booth getting rest of the body paint. Since the passenger side was all new, they had to spray the original silver first before the Magno Alanite Grey so it would match the rest of the panels. 










The Magno Alanite Grey going on...




























If you look at the pictures, you can see how much more defined the lines of the car look with the Alanite Grey vs. the stock SSM. It looks pretty crazy in sunlight as there is a ton of color shift due to the really course flake in the paint. The body lines are going to be even more accented than stock and the paint is going to look really deep.

I get the car back today so it will be time to pull it straight into the garage and get to work on the audio. It is going to be a late night.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Woo hoo! I know somebody is really excited


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool build man. Some really nice work.

I LOATHE my STi's paint. I just sprayed a big chunk of clear coat off the door the other day out of nowhere.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

The car is finished! I made a video of the tuning and paint work. Today, I should be able to finish up the audio and start tuning it. 







Magno by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

AMAZING! That is possibly the cleanest WRX I have ever seen. Definitely anxious to read your review on the audio install.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

very clean


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

that paint job is great


----------



## stef600rr (Aug 5, 2012)

my dreams car.....

congrats! is simply beautiful


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

my evo has a pint more of apex silver and 5 coats of clear it really stands out from the others


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, that is gorgeous! You should write to Subaru and suggest that become a factory option for color. Looks amazing with the body lines.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Mounted the controller for my RF three.sixty.3 audio processor. The rest of the audio is coming together. The Peerless SLS midbasses are HUGE for my doors so my previous rings that Slade made wouldn't work. Luckily, since he moved to Tampa, he hooked me up with stereo_luver who is in the process of making up some new ones. After that is done, everything will be ready to go together and the tuning process will begin. It is going to take me forever since I essentially will be learning as I go.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

So interested to hear what you think of the 360.3! I had the 360.2 for a while and it showed so much promise, but flawed, for sure. The .3 is supposed to be much improved.

I tried to look at Dayton RS180's in my doors this last weekend and decided it was more effort than I was willing to exert so also really interested to see what your big Peerless drivers look like in the Subie!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really hoping to see and hear this car next weekend Rob. Sam, I'll take as many notes as I can


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes!! This is an iconic WRX build and I can't wait to see more pictures, and maybe see it in person someday!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Finishing up the install tonight.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Mmmmm... midbass


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Woot! Keep me posted


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Ok...the audio system is completely installed at this point. To recap, I wanted audiophile grade sound in my car without losing a bit of function. To accomplish this, an Audio Integrations box was used for the hatch and the amps/processors were installed underneath both front seats. That doesn't make for the prettiest "show off" install, but it does get the job done without any sacrifice in the car's interior.

Here is the new layout as it is installed now.










The Pioneer X930BT Source Unit










The Hertz HDP4 (powers Peerless SLS 6.5" Midbasses and JL 8" W3v2) and Power Block 










Rockford Fosgate 3.sixty.3 Processor Massive QX4 (powers Scanspeak Discovery 10F 4" midranges and LPG Tweeters)










LPG Aluminum Dome Tweeters and Scanspeak Discovery 10F 4" Midranges in fiberglassed a-pillars covered in black Alcantara by JPM Coachworks


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

1-1/4" Spacer for Peerless SLS made by stereo_luver on DIYMA










Peerless SLS 6.5" Midbasses installed with duct sealant and sealed doors



















JL Audio 8" W3v2 Subwoofer in Audio Integrations Box










Rockford Fosgate 3.sixty.3 Controller










Now the fun part...the tuning begins...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Everytime I check out your updates, the detail of that interior still makes me smile. Such a beautiful car you have!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

A couple more pictures of the car.


The Rex by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


Head On by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


From Above by rsutton198 | oneninety8.com, on Flickr


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

sexy car...sexy install


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Jeff at Cars of Atlanta really hooked it up today. The initial tune on the system sounds great and we are going to really dive into it at a later date.


----------



## videsh (Apr 16, 2009)

I can`t thank you enough for this log. Im getting this impreza model in a week and want to put the same SLS midbass. Thanks for showing me it fit. did you have to do anything other than the spacer?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

videsh said:


> I can`t thank you enough for this log. Im getting this impreza model in a week and want to put the same SLS midbass. Thanks for showing me it fit. did you have to do anything other than the spacer?


I had to shave the excess plastic on the door card. Other than that...everything is good.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

rsutton1223 said:


> I had to shave the excess plastic on the door card. Other than that...everything is good.


I wonder if mine is hitting my woofer baffle. Because my door card gets murdered. I mean, it's horrible and I can't seem to calm it down. Did you have this problem?

I have almost 20sq ft of 80mil CLD on the inner and outer skins, sealed up tight and ~ 80% coverage on the door card itself with batting between the card and skin and it's still terrible. HELP! Lol.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 2013 WRX hatchback. I am installing better stereo components and am wondering how do I remove the carpet? It is stapled to the white plastic along the bottom of the door. Is that piece of plastic able to be removed? Is it held in place like all the other plastic trim in the car? Or do I remove the staples and replace them when re installing? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just twist the plastic toward the center of the car, it clips in and will release. Don't pull the staples!!!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, I have been trying everything and can not get it to budge. I wasn't sure if it could be removed may try a little harder now knowing it does come out. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

slade1274 said:


> Just twist the plastic toward the center of the car, it clips in and will release. Don't pull the staples!!!


I totally pulled the staples on mine haha. How else could you get all the way under the carpet to the center of the car? 

I replaced the staples with some of that industrial velcro and it seems to be holding strong. My staple gun wouldn't go through the plastic to put new staples in.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Carpet came all the way out of mine without removing staples.....


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Mine did too. As long as you have it secure again...that is all that really matters.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Well...reconfiguring some stuff and doing a v1.75 of my current build. Don't go to meets...you'll just spend more money...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no... what's the plan now?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

He listened to Kirk's Acura..... mistake one.

We've discussed what he would like to do and I think it's a bad ass idea.... problem is that part of it would be to keep aspects under wraps until after the listening session to remove any bias. That goes against the typical forum disclosure behavior. I'll leave it with him to spill the beans.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> He listened to Kirk's Acura..... mistake one.
> 
> We've discussed what he would like to do and I think it's a bad ass idea.... problem is that part of it would be to keep aspects under wraps until after the listening session to remove any bias. That goes against the typical forum disclosure behavior. I'll leave it with him to spill the beans.


Mistake one confirmed.

Point number 2...absolutely. Part of this build is going to be kept to myself (and Ryan obviously) for a little while. The JL is part of the equation and everything is getting moved to the trunk area is what I will say. I have been wanting to do this for awhile as my spare tire is useless anyway. It is not the same size as my other tires which is not good for AWD. 

Honestly...I am a little nervous about the build as this is the first trunk/floor build out I have ever done. I have built boxes before but obviously this is something different entirely. Looking forward to getting started...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I hate that I missed you. When I got there, they told me that you had just left. Jeff told me that your car was sound really good. I look forward to getting a listen at a later date.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I hate that I missed you. When I got there, they told me that you had just left. Jeff told me that your car was sound really good. I look forward to getting a listen at a later date.


I was looking forward to meeting you as well. That is two days we have missed each other! We need to fix that soon.

Jeff will be tuning this setup once I get it complete too...he just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

rsutton1223 said:


> Honestly...I am a little nervous about the build as this is the first trunk/floor build out I have ever done. I have built boxes before but obviously this is something different entirely. Looking forward to getting started...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Man... I wanted to hear this thing, you slipped out on me while I was listening somewhere else..........my loss your instal looked good, and the paint just has to be seen in person!


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

as a fellow subie owner that car is sick man


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

05 obs said:


> as a fellow subie owner that car is sick man


Hey man, if you end up selling any of your front stage, let me know. I loved the sound in your car - the sound of a piano really turned out to be my tool for comparison at that meet and in your car the piano was spot on for me.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> Hey man, if you end up selling any of your front stage, let me know. I loved the sound in your car - the sound of a piano really turned out to be my tool for comparison at that meet and in your car the piano was spot on for me.


May be able to help there- thinking of trying something that would free up the identical midrange/tweeter


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Hey man, if you end up selling any of your front stage, let me know. I loved the sound in your car - the sound of a piano really turned out to be my tool for comparison at that meet and in your car the piano was spot on for me.





slade1274 said:


> May be able to help there- thinking of trying something that would free up the identical midrange/tweeter


Thanks! I am going to keep the speakers for now. I love how they sound! Hit up Ryan though...I think he is working on something that might free them up for you.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

slade1274 said:


> May be able to help there- thinking of trying something that would free up the identical midrange/tweeter


Let me know. :rockon:


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm going to try and hear that Audible Physics 3-way set, too. Not that anyone cares.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So I started work on the trunk last night...

First, the setup you see here is really just a proof of concept. I was hoping that I could just use MDF for the subwoofer enclosure and build around that...but I am just losing too much airspace under the enclosure. It ends up making the floor higher than I want and I don't like being inefficient with space. It looks like I am going to have to learn how to make a fiberglass enclosure after all. 

This will, however, give me a chance to test the staging in the car before diving head first into the deep end, so it isn't a complete waste of time.

Let me start by saying that this is not the prettiest box I have ever made. I am almost embarrassed to post pictures of it. I think after my brain went "this is not the final product" quality took a hike. That said, there are four things this box does do.


It fits perfectly.
It is exactly .8 cubic feet
It is sealed without any leaks
It uses the factory spare tire mount to secure it to the floor which I kind of thought was cool.

I ended up using more duct sealant around the mount and now the driver is almost impossible to push in the box is sealed so well.










Here is my new JL Audio 13TW5v2-4 in the enclosure.










I have always wanted a hatch with an upward firing sub ever since a friend of mine had a Civic with that setup back in the 90's.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you thought about using birch? I learned at the meet it's lighter and stiffer...

As far as what apparently to you is an embarrassing box, I think it looks great. So shut your face!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Have you thought about using birch? I learned at the meet it's lighter and stiffer...
> 
> As far as what apparently to you is an embarrassing box, I think it looks great. So shut your face!


Thought about other materials but the reality is that I decided I need more air space anyway.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

If you're learning fiberglass, invite me over. I need to learn, too! (Hint, hint!)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> Have you thought about using birch? I learned at the meet it's lighter and stiffer...


But not as dense.... tradeoffs 

Also, keep in mind to use the correct terminology- Void Free Baltic Birch Ply.

If you just say birch, folks will think it's the standard stuff you can get a Home Depot/Lowes.... it is not.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

^ What he said.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

So does pissing your pants....


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

<font size="1BILLION"> ** Back to topic ** </font>


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

slade1274 said:


> So does pissing your pants....
> OMG....LOL!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Big al and slade, always cracking me up!.........even on a bad night at work......


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

And I'm with sirboom on the box........looks fine too me......maybe the bottoms embarrassing?


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

So whats your thought on that little massive NX4 amp? Lately I've been thinking about swapping my Massives out for something different. In particular, I have a high pitch noise that comes from the NX2 when it first comes on when its cold outside (from the amp itself, not through the speakers). Weird.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice work youngman!!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Time to get to work...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Productive weekend on the new audio setup. The trunk is prepped for the fiberglass work as well. It is a little different than the original design as the woofers are pretty heavy and needed some center support. I actually ended up really liking the look of the center.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

two of the 13tw5v2's, then? or did you decide to go with something else?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> two of the 13tw5v2's, then? or did you decide to go with something else?


Two of the 13TW5v2's.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> So whats your thought on that little massive NX4 amp? Lately I've been thinking about swapping my Massives out for something different. In particular, I have a high pitch noise that comes from the NX2 when it first comes on when its cold outside (from the amp itself, not through the speakers). Weird.


Sounds great actually. Everyone that was at the Atlanta meet was surprised. It is a great little amp. 

(and mine is the BX4)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> Two of the 13TW5v2's.


awesomeness. that's what I'm using. JL specs 0.8cubes, IIRC. I'm using something closer to about 0.9cubes and I find it to do very well. I say all that to say this: how much airspace do you plan to give each of your subs? if using JL's spec, you should be plenty fine. Just wondering how much space you have available in the spare tire well.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> awesomeness. that's what I'm using. JL specs 0.8cubes, IIRC. I'm using something closer to about 0.9cubes and I find it to do very well. I say all that to say this: how much airspace do you plan to give each of your subs? if using JL's spec, you should be plenty fine. Just wondering how much space you have available in the spare tire well.


According to my packing peanuts...it is going to be between 1.4 and 1.6 cubic feet when I use the entire well. 1.4 on the low end is not ideal...but if the mapping is correct...even at 1.2 I will only see a 1 db spike centered around 80 hz. That _shouldn't be_ too big of a deal to EQ out if needed. 

I could raise the floor and get to the ideal space, but I don't want to lose function.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hmmm.... okay. hopefully the smaller size doesn't result in enclosure resonance. but depending on the EQ you have, it may not matter. 

looking forward to the results. good luck on your fiberglass venture, dude!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Don't forget to subtract the displacement of the drivers. Subs, themselves, take up space.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> hmmm.... okay. hopefully the smaller size doesn't result in enclosure resonance. but depending on the EQ you have, it may not matter.
> 
> looking forward to the results. good luck on your fiberglass venture, dude!


We'll see. This will be a great test of digital world simulation vs. real world application. The results will be pretty interesting. I am going to have Jeff at Cars of Atlanta tune it once it is done so I have an experienced set of ears on everything. 

I know it is stupid...but I am still nervous about the fiber part of this project.



BigAl205 said:


> Don't forget to subtract the displacement of the drivers. Subs, themselves, take up space.


That is the great thing about these subs...not only did I account for it...but their mounting depth is only 2.625 inches.


----------



## supermaxx123 (Apr 3, 2010)

Man this build log looks awesome, gives me ideas as I am taking my sit apart adding deader, hopefully doing the doors today


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

slade1274 said:


> So does pissing your pants....


Hilarious!!!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Something is missing...I just can't put my finger on it...










It was a long night but all of the wiring is complete. 


Both amps and audio processor were removed from under the front seats. Processor is moving to the trunk with new amp setup. 
4 gauge power wire was removed and 0 gauge welding wire was run all the way to the trunk.
All speaker wires for the 3 way front stage were extended to the trunk.
RCA's were run down the center of the car to the trunk.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I was at Sound Solutions the other day about 20-min. after you got your second JL sub. Miss ya by that much!  Looking good. Welding wire rules.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome work Robb - you are amazing! All of this hard work will be worth it. I hope to see / hear the car the weekend of the 26th of April


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

So we got the fiberglass portion of the trunk work completed yesterday. 










As some of you already know...when it has to do anything with my interior, I enlist the help of my friends over at JPM Coachworks. They just hired on a new employee that used to do fiberglass work on hotrods, so it was the perfect opportunity for me to see how it is done correctly and plan out how the trunk is going to flow with the rest of the interior they have done in my car.

Tape Stage










Foil Stage










Cutting and Templating the Kyntex










Laying down the 2nd layer (1st layer of Kyntex)










Letting it cure...










Now I need to get to work on the wood and laying the rest of the system out. I also got done with half of the RCA's (with the help from Alex at JPM as we sat catching up over a beer).


----------



## kai-wun (Oct 5, 2009)

I wanted to pop in to say your car _and_ your photography is absolutely gorgeous!

I placed an order for a '13 WRX (base 5dr, no fogs ) in SWP and seeing your images I almost wish I went ICM!

I'm thinking of doing something simple for my '13, since it's on a lease and I'm not sure if I'll hand it back at the end.

Can you tell me what you think of this: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...3-tiny-budget-2013-subaru-wrx-5door-base.html Thanks!

//edit: oh now I feel stupid. That's AMG silver, no wonder I thought it looked different! Sorry about your car being hit; but now yours is the best looking WRX I've ever seen


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

It's starting to look like something now...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

kai-wun said:


> I wanted to pop in to say your car _and_ your photography is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I placed an order for a '13 WRX (base 5dr, no fogs ) in SWP and seeing your images I almost wish I went ICM!
> 
> ...


Yeah the paint is not stock by any stretch. 

I ran a 2 way front stage with a 10" Dayton in the Audio Integrations box when I first bough the car. That sounded great honestly. OCD run wild and my need to keep on pushing things got the car (in all aspects) to where it is today.

If you are going to add an amp to power the front stage and the sub and keep in on a budget...that will rock in the car.


----------



## EditTim (Mar 15, 2012)

Lookin' good, Robb! I'd love to hear it once this stage is done. Last time we talked too much instead of listening anyway... 

Hopefully I'll be ready for JPM to cover my pillars... in a month? :laugh:


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

slick car man... love it  and the paint makes it really pop. before I bought my camaro I was considering one of these... nice ride for sure. 

love the interior too  great job!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I got to listen to music in my car this morning.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Getting closer on the tune. I still need to take the car by the mad scientist Jeff at Cars of Atlanta for the final pro tune...but things are coming along nicely.

I have already gotten in trouble by the wife for shaking the house testing out the subs...that was fun. "I could hear/feel it over the vacuum cleaner!"


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> I got to listen to music in my car this morning.


A banner day! I need to see your car in person, man!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

saMxp said:


> A banner day! I need to see your car in person, man!


You're not that far away. I am in NC pretty regularly. Although it is not legal for me to drive in that state right now.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> You're not that far away. I am in NC pretty regularly. Although it is not legal for me to drive in that state right now.


What did you do? Haha! When they let you back in the state, let me know!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

saMxp said:


> What did you do? Haha! When they let you back in the state, let me know!


I got caught doing 105 in a 55 coming out of Devil's Triangle around The Dragon. 105 was lucky too. 417whp FTW. 

It is my fault. I broke my own rule. Fast in the turns...slow in the straights.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a good rule! At least you broke it on some worthy asphalt.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

saMxp said:


> That's a good rule! At least you broke it on some worthy asphalt.


Yeah...track time is for high speed straights...not public roads. I got caught being an idiot so I deserved it. Luckily the cop was extremely nice. Much nicer than he should have been. Live and learn...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

It's coming along very nicely. I'm looking forward to seeing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

My favorite part of the entire build. Here is how everything looks while I am driving around. As I mentioned before, I am going to make a custom floor that has removable panels...but the factory one works for now.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great work Robb - love the fact that it can be completely concealed AND you have a fully functional hatch area.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Great work man.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

That's great! So you have the amps back there now as well, or just subs? I may move my sub (and add another or get a bigger one) to the tirewell at some point. But my amps will always stay under the seats I think.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice build!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> That's great! So you have the amps back there now as well, or just subs? I may move my sub (and add another or get a bigger one) to the tirewell at some point. But my amps will always stay under the seats I think.


The amps are back there as well but I didn't have enough room for the 3sixty.3...so it is under the passenger seat.

Just talked to Jeff Smith ATL...tuning is getting done tomorrow morning. Stoked.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great build. I love the custom interior fabric. That takes the cheapish interior of the WRX up a very significant notch. Please comment on the performance of the dual 13" JL shallow subs 


-Steve


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it too early to ask how the bass impact of those slim JLs is compared to other setups you've heard? How much volume did you end up with approximately?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

ecbmxer said:


> Is it too early to ask how the bass impact of those slim JLs is compared to other setups you've heard? How much volume did you end up with approximately?


In addition to the above, what are your thoughts on the SLS 6.5's? I've run the 8" version before but not these. What are your crossover points on them?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> Is it too early to ask how the bass impact of those slim JLs is compared to other setups you've heard? How much volume did you end up with approximately?


I like them so far. I really want to get it all tuned up and have some serious seat time before I get too in depth though.



captainobvious said:


> In addition to the above, what are your thoughts on the SLS 6.5's? I've run the 8" version before but not these. What are your crossover points on them?


Kind of the same deal there too. They were great on the last setup and they are doing very well right now...but I want to hold off on serious analysis until I really get things dialed in and have enough listening time to really think things over.

Picture of the car.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Bellisimo!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Jeff Smith ATL and I spent some quality time together with the car at Cars of Atlanta while he scoped and tuned the audio. I really like working with Jeff. Just a cool guy to hang out with and he does an incredible job on the tuning. For a guy like me that doesn't have a lot of experience in this area...that is invaluable.

The result. HOLY S%$T! That is the sound I was looking for. Simply awesome.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! I can't wait to hear it - Jeff certainly knows what he is doing!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Nice! I can't wait to hear it - Jeff certainly knows what he is doing!


Yeah we need to get together again. It is a completely different car now!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> In addition to the above, what are your thoughts on the SLS 6.5's? I've run the 8" version before but not these. What are your crossover points on them?


Final crossover was 55hz to 250hz...and they can play that LOUD.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

BTW...anyone local that wants to take a blind listen test? Slade and I have a theory we want to test out...


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Damn. I love that car. Looks fantastic my man.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Kellyo77 said:


> Damn. I love that car. Looks fantastic my man.


Thanks! It has been a labor of love for sure. I am starting to run out of things to do to it...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm glad that you two were able to get together again.





rsutton1223 said:


> Jeff Smith ATL and I spent some quality time together with the car at Cars of Atlanta while he scoped and tuned the audio. I really like working with Jeff. Just a cool guy to hang out with and he does an incredible job on the tuning. For a guy like me that doesn't have a lot of experience in this area...that is invaluable.
> 
> The result. HOLY S%$T! That is the sound I was looking for. Simply awesome.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I manned up and got a big boy battery today.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rsutton1223 said:


> I manned up and got a big boy battery today.


I missed it the last time Sears had those bad boys on sale.....one of these days. It is hard for me to justify with the wife the 'need' to pull out a battery that has 6k miles on it........

I'll be interested to hear your feedback on it.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> I missed it the last time Sears had those bad boys on sale.....one of these days. It is hard for me to justify with the wife the 'need' to pull out a battery that has 6k miles on it........
> 
> I'll be interested to hear your feedback on it.


I can tell you the stock Subaru one is terrible. Mine was on it's last leg already after all of this tuning and the extra amps. I had to have the car running to do anything (or a charger on it).


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> I can tell you the stock Subaru one is terrible. Mine was on it's last leg already after all of this tuning and the extra amps. I had to have the car running to do anything (or a charger on it).


It's funny you say that. Mine also dies now anytime I run the stereo with the car off for more than a few minutes. I'm planning on getting a DHP as well. Or I may cheap out and get one of the die hard gold since my wife's car needs a batter as well.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Sears was having on sale on these a few months ago and I already had a Red Top in there which I had basically gotten new and "free" for trading a Harley exhaust that they don't make (the same) anymore - first time I ever traded for something. Haha.

Anywho... I'll probably be dropping one of these in as an AUX battery and running dual batteries via a Perfect Switch Dual Rectifier Isolator or replacing the Red Top with one of these if it makes enough of a difference. Truck already has a high-enough amp alternator for two batteries and I never have dimming OEM battery or Red Top. So... would love to learn of the difference it's made!

By the way, I remember when I put a Yellow Top in my Nissan a while back that I noticed far better bass response and light flickering reduced a ton. A 1F cap on top of that eliminated the little it of remaining dimming (barely any), but no audible differences. I then sold that battery and put the OEM one back in when I sold the car but ran the system off of it until I ripped that out (still with the cap) and even my girlfriend at the time (who didn't share an interest in car audio) noticed a difference. Frankly it sounded bad! I think the one in there was a Die Hard Silver... something "silver". It had been trickle maintained for 6-months during the Yellow Top period.

Anyway that's when I learned how much batteries matter. Thanks for paying attn.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Come to think of it, my Subaru Legacy's (my previous car) battery would often BARELY start the car after being outside in a Minnesota cold night. It was replaced when I bought it with a battery the dealer put in as part of my final negotiation (which was a Honda dealer; don't know which battery as it was always covered). Never experienced that with my Nissan with that "Silver" battery spending 4 years in Marquette, MI winters during college and when I was in grad school in Minneapolis for 2 years. Not a once - again, only had that yellow top in there (yes, as a starting battery) for a matter of months. Weird.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rsutton1223 said:


> I manned up and got a big boy battery today.


Is that beauty better than an Optima Yellowtop?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Is that beauty better than an Optima Yellowtop?


Much. Optima's are not what they used to be. Sad too because the red would have matched my engine bay.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

When Optima's were made in the USA there were two things going on for them: (1) there wasn't really any other viable battery makers in the car audio scene that had much publicity in comparison to the Optima yellow tops and (2) they were (and still are) extremely accessible from places like Batteries Plus to Ace Hardware! The plant in the US was closed in the middle of 2009 in a textbook corporate a-hole move. My understanding is that Johnson Controls (who bought Optima brand/technology from Gylling, a Swedish company), immediately started building a Mexico plant and told the US plant staff that the new Mexico plant was to supply Europe, that's it. But eventually product lines were moved entirely to the Mexico plant until all Optima batteries were made there and then, of course, the US plant was shuttered.

The advent of Kinetik and similar batteries came along with different technology and more power packed inside of them, and now, as prices have stabilized, offering more power per pound and power per dollar than Optima batteries (sometimes by far). Plus I keep hearing stories about how Optimas are dying "within a year" where as they used to last longer under similar situations. 

Then there's the Die Hard Platinum batteries which are, as I understand it, made by Odyssey.

Odyssey batteries are good deep cycle batteries that maintain voltage under load well and as long as Sears uses Odyssey for their Platinum batteries and has them on sale 50% of the time, these really are the battery of choice for the everyday car audio person, IMO. And I say that because they offer great power, sure, but just as importantly, they also aren't bright blue with stickers all over them. The last thing I want, personally, is to see that in my engine bay or anywhere else. The Odyssey and even Optima batteries look close enough to a normal battery to not stand out ridiculously - they look like a car battery.

Also check out North Star batteries - apparently they make the Exide "equal" to the Die Hard Platinum batteries. Can't confirm.

Attached photo is a Odyssey/North Star/Kinetik vs. an Optima.


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

Glad your enjoying your system! Thx for the kind words!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Sirboom!


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

I am going to go ahead and spill the beans on the trunk setup because it is changing this week anyway. It is really too bad I wasn't able to hook up with anyone to hear it now because it is a really cool result. But that was also my fault and not members...family stuff got in the way.

Anyway, first...here is the setup.

4 - Massive Audio BX4 Amps 
2 - JL Audio TW5v2

The Massive Audio BX4's are 4 channel amps and I am sending a bridged channel to each driver (tweeter, midrange, midbass and sub). The amps are essentially wired in series. Left tweeter and midrange to one amp....left mid bass and sub to the second amp and so on.



The idea was that I could use these SUPER tiny amps in the car to get great volume and clarity out of a small footprint. For the most part, that goal was completely accomplished. After Jeff tuned the car it sounds awesome, but there are several issues that I can't get over at this point in time that aren't tuning or install related.



First, the BX4 amp is a really cool concept. It is a full range digital amp that has one of the smallest footprints I have seen for a 4 channel. For those of you that heard my car at the meetup, there was a BX4 in the car that was powering the midranges and tweeters in 4 channel mode. They sounded great.

I added more amps in an attempt to increase volume and midbass. With each of them bridged, Massive Audio claims they are getting 480w RMS at 4 ohms. I think we can all call BS on that rating for an amp that only carries a single 40amp fuse, but I figured I was probably going to be around 300 or so which would be plenty. Like I mentioned, everything was setup and tuned and the car sounded great at volume.

Then comes the issues I can't get over at this point. Under 4 channel mode, the BX4 sounds great. Low noise floor and appears to put out rated power of 120w x 4 at 4 ohms. There were people really surprised at the meet that the upper front stage was being powered by one of these little things. The issue has now reared its head when they are bridged. There is a high noise floor that even has a crunchy sound to it. I think I troubleshooted every part of my install. There is no alternator whine and the sound coming through the mids and tweets is still there even when the RCA's are connected. All of this is when the gains are set at zero. Also, they are not powering the subs and the mids like I would really want which means that they are likely no where near the claimed 480w RMS power rating. They probably aren't even close to 300 if I had to estimate.

As a test, I took my Hertz HDP 4 and started replacing it for the Massive Audio BX4 as a direct replacement for different parts of the stage. On the mids and tweets bridged, I had exactly what I would expect for a noise floor...it was barely audible and constant. Once sound was turned up, the right side was overpowering the left. I was expecting this given the Hertz tested above its rating at 500w bridged at 4 ohms. 

When I took the amp to the midbass and sub, there was a drastic difference on how the sub was supported. It almost looked like the left sub was just passive in comparison.

The idea behind this was pretty cool I think. Create a great sounding, competitive car using extremely small amps. Was that accomplished? I believe so. I would have liked to been able to make it up to TN this past weekend to see what a judge thought so I am operating on assumptions, what other people have said about the car and comparisons to cars I have heard. 

Do I think they are good amps? Absolutely...as long as you don't try to push them like I did. The BX4 sounded great in 4 channel mode. I really don't think these amps can't stretch their legs when you try to bridge them up like I did. It is going past what they were really designed for. I am also really sensitive to noise floor. I had several friends sit in the car that couldn't hear it at all but it was bugging the hell out of me. So for some people, that part of these amps bridged wouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

So whatcha swapping the BX4's for?


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

that sucks the massives didn't work out for you. i'm new to the small footprint/nano amp game and i gave one of the Massives a spin in my Yukon, it's been working well so far, but i'm only pushing 2 DVC shallow mount subs.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Check out the Zed Leviathan III: Leviathan III

I don't think these are all that big, are they? I hear great things.

Do you want to try my Kenwood Excelon to see if it makes the same noise? Maybe you can get away with the new Kenwood Excelons, which are really small. I know - not a SQ brand but you never know. What about JL amps? Or more Hertz amps?

I was looking at those Massives...


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

What is your preout voltage going into your amps? I've noticed a bit of a noise floor in the past on my massive nano amp depending on gain settings, but I attributed it to my Alpine HU having low preout voltage.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

metanium said:


> So whatcha swapping the BX4's for?


For the time being, I am going to run the front tweeters and mids off of the Hertz HDP 4 in 4 channel. Thursday, I am taking delivery of two PPI 900.4's to try them out. If they do under testing against the Hertz...I'll pick up a couple of those to round things out.



mrmill said:


> that sucks the massives didn't work out for you. i'm new to the small footprint/nano amp game and i gave one of the Massives a spin in my Yukon, it's been working well so far, but i'm only pushing 2 DVC shallow mount subs.


They actually work really well for what they are. I was really happy with them until the noise floor issue which you wouldn't see on mid basses or subs.



sirbOOm said:


> Check out the Zed Leviathan III: Leviathan III
> 
> I don't think these are all that big, are they? I hear great things.
> 
> ...


Looks like a cool amp that I could run just two (or be conservative and just run one as that would be enough) of for the complete front stage. They are 16" long though.

Thanks for the offer! I am going to try out these PPI's first and see what happens.



ecbmxer said:


> What is your preout voltage going into your amps? I've noticed a bit of a noise floor in the past on my massive nano amp depending on gain settings, but I attributed it to my Alpine HU having low preout voltage.


Rockford Fosgate claims 8v out of the 3sixty.3. I am inclined to believe that is pretty accurate after working with it and multiple amp brands.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Have you looked into Arc Audio's mini amps?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a really bad noise issue with a BX4 that was powering my mids and tweeters. I swapped it for an NX4 and it was much quieter. I'm not sure it was entirely the fault of the amp, because the noise didn't happen outside of the car on my test bench. However, with nothing changed except that amp it was a night and day difference. I had a second BX4 powering my 2 ohm midbass drivers with the rear channels bridged to a single subwoofer. I thought it did a fine job on the subwoofer and midbasses. 

Did you ever have a chance to try the high level inputs?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> Have you looked into Arc Audio's mini amps?


I had used them in the past- and compared them directly to the Elf clone and several other amps. I noticed a higher noise floor than I liked with those and advised Robb of my opinion. Also, he was looking for more power than they are rated as well as cost issues.....


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

trumpet said:


> I had a really bad noise issue with a BX4 that was powering my mids and tweeters. I swapped it for an NX4 and it was much quieter. I'm not sure it was entirely the fault of the amp, because the noise didn't happen outside of the car on my test bench. However, with nothing changed except that amp it was a night and day difference. I had a second BX4 powering my 2 ohm midbass drivers with the rear channels bridged to a single subwoofer. I thought it did a fine job on the subwoofer and midbasses.
> 
> Did you ever have a chance to try the high level inputs?


I didn't try the high level inputs because it didn't matter if the amps had any input in at all. With the RCA's unplugged it was still there.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

slade1274 said:


> I had used them in the past- and compared them directly to the Elf clone and several other amps. I noticed a higher noise floor than I liked with those and advised Robb of my opinion. Also, he was looking for more power than they are rated as well as cost issues.....


Good to know. Thanks Slade!:thumbsup:


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Well thats a bummer. Maybe look into the JL XD amps. JL amps are usually dead silent.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> Well thats a bummer. Maybe look into the JL XD amps. JL amps are usually dead silent.


I think they are good as long as you are not going to bridge the channels to mids and highs. As I said before, in 4 channel mode they were really quiet. It wasn't until I really started pushing things that the noise came out.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

It's funny you say that because I just got a new NX4 for my mids and new tweeters. I didn't have the tweeters yet so I bridged the NX4 to the 3" mids (gains all the way at min so they don't fry). No noise that I can tell. I'm gonna do some more playing later today so I'll see if I can hear anything with a 0 bit track at max vol. Ultimately mine won't stay bridged, but I had two extra channels at the moment, so why not.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Here is a very small high powered 6 channel amp. channels 5 and 6 can be bridges to 900 watts at 1 ohm.

http://mmatsproaudio.com/ultimate-sq-2/


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> It's funny you say that because I just got a new NX4 for my mids and new tweeters. I didn't have the tweeters yet so I bridged the NX4 to the 3" mids (gains all the way at min so they don't fry). No noise that I can tell. I'm gonna do some more playing later today so I'll see if I can hear anything with a 0 bit track at max vol. Ultimately mine won't stay bridged, but I had two extra channels at the moment, so why not.


I wonder if they use different power sources. That might explain it.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Manic1! said:


> Here is a very small high powered 6 channel amp. channels 5 and 6 can be bridges to 900 watts at 1 ohm.
> 
> http://mmatsproaudio.com/ultimate-sq-2/


Wow that is a fantastic find! I've never seen that amp before.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

rsutton1223 said:


> I wonder if they use different power sources. That might explain it.


Yea, IDK. The nano I have is A/B and the one you had was a full range D, right?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

ecbmxer said:


> Yea, IDK. The nano I have is A/B and the one you had was a full range D, right?


Correct. That is most likely the difference.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

ecbmxer said:


> Wow that is a fantastic find! I've never seen that amp before.


How would you manage shooting 150 watts to a tweeter and mid when you want to give more power to the midbass and less to a tweeter - level match?


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Took delivery of the new amps today. I'll set it up and test the PPI's to see if I want to run some on the mids and tweets. Otherwise, those will to got the Hertz.





sirbOOm said:


> How would you manage shooting 150 watts to a tweeter and mid when you want to give more power to the midbass and less to a tweeter - level match?


Control the levels in the 3.sixty3.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Shadows..... You geek


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

New amps wired up this morning. This was definitely the route to take for me. 



slade1274 said:


> Shadows..... You geek


That's how I roll. Takes one to know one.


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

So you like the PPIs then? I am looking at those and the soundstream nano tarantulas (basically the same amp in a different case). 

Do they meet your noise floor and power output standards?

Would love to see some real world power output tests on these!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Bnixon said:


> So you like the PPIs then? I am looking at those and the soundstream nano tarantulas (basically the same amp in a different case).
> 
> Do they meet your noise floor and power output standards?
> 
> Would love to see some real world power output tests on these!


I am liking them so far. I did a direct amp replacement at first to get a back to back comparison to the Massive's. The noise floor is what I would expect (even bridged) out of a full range class D. It was exactly what it was on the Hertz with just a barely audible hiss vs. the loud hiss and crackling on the Massive. 

Output is obviously better. They output more than quoted. There are actually some real world tests on the PPI. Here is one. 

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Precision Power P900.4 Amplifier


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Rob (Robb? sorry). I know this car is long gone and you're on to that freakin' insane Cadillac, but I was wondering if you ever did anything with the headliner (dampening, etc) and if you did if you took pictures. I'm fighting a rattle up front in my '12 STi hatch but I also want to eventually put dampener on the roof panels. If I end up taking out the headliner to fix the rattle I might as well just stick the dampener in at the same time.

I found this in your Photobucket but was hoping for some more up-front detail.

Thanks!

EDIT: Just noticed the picture actually lets you zoom in on Photobucket. Might be all I need... but if you've got more pics I'd love to see 'em.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

evilspoons said:


> Hey Rob (Robb? sorry). I know this car is long gone and you're on to that freakin' insane Cadillac, but I was wondering if you ever did anything with the headliner (dampening, etc) and if you did if you took pictures. I'm fighting a rattle up front in my '12 STi hatch but I also want to eventually put dampener on the roof panels. If I end up taking out the headliner to fix the rattle I might as well just stick the dampener in at the same time.
> 
> I found this in your Photobucket but was hoping for some more up-front detail.
> 
> ...


All I did was cover it in Alcantara. That helped but nothing was done other than that.


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

Ah, ok. Thanks anyway. It's really annoying because around 0 C the creak can be EXTREMELY loud but +10 C or -10 C and it's gone. Might just end up having to blast a bunch of spray lube into the safety welds after foam-wrapping the wiring.


----------

